# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Những loại cocktail ngon nhất thế giới

## stupid1990

1. Sangria – Tây Ban Nha



Sangria là loại thức uống “độc nhất vô nhị” trên Thế giới xứng đáng lọt vào danh sách những loại cocktail ngon nhất thế giới này. Tại Tây Ban Nha có 3 loại Sangria truyền thống. Nhưng cho dù cách pha chế và thưởng thức là như thế nào thì 1 ly Sangria luôn có những đặc điểm chung là sánh quện, thơm hương vị của các loại rượu và phảng phất hương thơm mát dịu của các loại hoa quả.



*2. Pina Colada – Puerto Rico, Tây Ban Nha * 

Theo tiếng Tây Ban Nha, pina có nghĩa là dứa, còn colada có nghĩa là gạn, chắt lọc. Chỉ cần một phần rượu rum, một phần nước dừa và ba phần nước dứa trộn lẫn bằng bình lắc (hoặc đánh bằng máy xay) cùng đá là đã có một ly cocktail vị cồn nhẹ, ngọt ngọt, bùi bùi đặc trưng của vùng nhiệt đới. Ở Tây Ban Nha, nhiều nơi, người ta không dùng Pina Colada trong ly cao mà cầu kỳ rót vào những quả dừa hay dứa khoét lõi.

*3. Pisco Sour – Peru*


Cocktail Pisco Sour là một loại cocktail truyền thống của Peru nằm trong danh sách những loại cocktail ngon nhất thế giới. Pisco Sour với thành phần rượu mạnh Pisco làm từ một loại nho trồng trên đất Peru từ khi cả hai quốc gia Chile lẫn Peru là thuộc địa của Tây Ban Nha. Khi giành được độc lập cả Chile lẫn Peru đều gọi Pisco Sour là đặc sản của mình. Ở Peru, Pisco Sour cực kỳ thông dụng. Trươc mỗi bữa ăn, người Peru bao giờ cũng dùng Pisco Sour. Trong bất kỳ quán ăn, quán rượu nào cái tên Pisco Sour cũng được nhân viên phục vụ nhắc đến đầu tiên.

*4. Margarita – Mexico* 





Trong tiếng Latin, Margarita có nghĩa là ngọc trai, còn trong tiếng Tây Ban Nha là tên gọi của hoa cúc. Đặc điểm để nhận diện Margarita là viền muối quanh miệng ly làm nên vị mằn mặn, đậm đà của loại cocktail này. Những người pha chế dùng nước chanh làm ướt viền mép ly đã được giữ lạnh rồi nhúng khẽ xuống đĩa muối khô để tạo viền muối bám đều quanh miệng ly. Đôi khi Margarita còn được cho thêm một lượng nhỏ nước tinh khiết, hoặc chút nước đường nhằm giúp cocktail có vị êm dịu hơn. Thậm chí để làm một ly Margarita có bọt sủi hấp dẫn, có người còn xay hỗn hợp cùng với lòng trắng trứng gà. Người ta có thể thay nước chanh tươi bằng vài loại quả khác để ra những loại biến thể mới. Tên gọi sẽ tương ứng với thành phần mới, như là Raspberry Margarita, Strawberry Margarita, Peach Margarita… Sự đặc biệt và kì công trong chế biến khiến thức uống này xứng đáng là một trong những loại cocktail ngon nhất thế giới. 

*5. Mojito – Cuba*


Hương vị mát lạnh cộng với chút the nồng của bạc hà và độ chua dịu của chanh tươi là sức hút giản dị để mojito trở thành loại cocktail rất được ưa chuộng. Là một thức uống truyền thống của người Cuba, mojito (hay còn gọi là mohito) được pha chế từ năm thành phần chính: rượu rum trắng, đường mật mía, nước chanh tươi, rượu sủi tăm hoặc soda và lá bạc hà. Một ly mojito mát lạnh là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa vị chua của chanh tươi, vị ngọt của đường, mùi thơm hăng hắc của lá bạc hà và độ nồng nàn của rượu rum và không thể thiếu được là vị mát lạnh của những viên đá nhỏ. 

*6. Pimm’s – Anh*


Nếu ai đã từng thưởng thức Sangria thì sẽ thấy có nhiều điểm tương đồng giữa Sangria và Pimm – một loại thức uống được pha trộn giữa trái cây và rượu dùng cho mùa hè. Pimm’s Cup là một loại cocktail đặc trưng chỉ có ở Anh Quốc, có vị rất đặc biệt, được pha chế từ những loại trái cây dễ ngấm, sau khi ngâm trong rượu có một mùi thơm đặc biệt. Tuy nguyên liệu làm khá đơn giản, nhưng những hương vị thanh thoát hòa quyện giúp cho Pimm’s trở thành một trong những loại cocktail ngon nhất thế giới.



*7. Caipirinha – Brazil*

Cocktail Caipirinha được làm từ rượu rum Cachaca, chanh và đường luôn là sự lựa chọn của phái nữ.


*8. Singapore Sling – Singapore*


Singapore Sling là một loại cocktail nổi tiếng toàn Thế giới và cũng được truyền tụng dưới cái tên “quốc tửu” của đảo quốc Sư Tử. Thức uống này ban đầu có tên gọi là Straits Sling và được pha chế như là một loại cocktail cho phụ nữ do nó có màu hồng đậm. Singapore Sling có nhiều công thức pha chế khác nhau, nhưng nguyên bản gồm rượu gin, rượu vị sơ ri, rượu ngọt Benedictine, nước ép lựu và nước ép dứa Sarawak nhằm tạo một lớp bọt bông phía trên.

----------


## dung89

Mình còn chưa biết cocktail vị như thế nào :Smile:

----------

